# Case officer



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I have applied for visa under independent skilled migration sub class 189.
I want to know following things. 
Does the CO bound to call all my previous employers ?
What if some of them cannot answer CO's call ?
Does CO takes any sort of interview ?

All the successful applicant who still are on this forum, please share your experiances. 

Thxs
dbs


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

dbs said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have applied for visa under independent skilled migration sub class 189.
> I want to know following things.
> Does the CO bound to call all my previous employers ?
> ...


My CO called all of my previous employers, all of them. I only had 2 plus my employer now but he did contact everyone of them, first by email and then by telephone, i know for sure ( i saw the email) that my current employer was asked if the details i had supplied were true, the time i had worked there and my position, he also asked if i was of good character, the CO then asked him to confirm everything over a telephone conversation and to confirm his hours of work ( to enable him to make contact). He called him within 10 mins. I was very surprised and shocked that they had actually called my boss, but they did, i thought isnt an email enough, but apparently its not. This is what i can tell you in regards to contacting your employers, the other querie,s im not sure about. The CO did make contact within 10 days of him receiving my application.

Louise


----------



## dbs (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you lousie


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Louise was this for a independent skilled migration sub class 189 or for your current partner visa that the CO contacted your employers?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Louise was this for a independent skilled migration sub class 189 or for your current partner visa that the CO contacted your employers?


yes he contacted them for the partner visa/sublass 300


----------



## Tobias83 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Louise,
How long did it take until your CO contacted your boss?
You have applied in Berlin, too?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Tobias83 said:


> Hi Louise,
> How long did it take until your CO contacted your boss?
> You have applied in Berlin, too?


yes i applied in Berlin and if i remeber let me check brb....14 july they contacted my boss the others i dont really know as all i had was txt and phone call to say they had being contacted. But it wasnt long after the application.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't know they contact your former employers for partner visas? It wouldn't be a problem for me as I've always been a model employee but I will have to at least contact them to tell them they might be contacted from Australia about me... otherwise they might not realize the importance of the email/call.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I didn't know they contact your former employers for partner visas? It wouldn't be a problem for me as I've always been a model employee but I will have to at least contact them to tell them they might be contacted from Australia about me... otherwise they might not realize the importance of the email/call.


well to be honest i actually called and explained to them the situation before i sent of there information, I was very lucky they gave me excellant refrences. I didn know they contacted any previous employers but they did.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just realized I might run into an issue there...

SHORT VERSION OF RESUME:
*2012-now: Australian Contact Centre in Melbourne
2011: Dutch bank customer service in The Netherlands
2009-2010: Development Aid organisation in The Netherlands*
2007-2009: Health Shop in The Netherlands
2003-2005: Warehouse Shop in The Netherlands (I was age 16 through 18)

For the last 3 employers (printed in bold) I have good, active references but the Health Shop has since changed management completely and the Warehouse Shop has as well (not to mention it was nearly 10 years ago and I was a highschool kid that worked Saturdays now and then...).

Should I leave off the earlier employments? Because for instance there is no point in Immi contacting the Health Shop - they probably won't know me anymore, best they can do is look at records and (if they even care to reply, to be honest... they won't understand what and who they should do it for or even if the email is a scam) confirm I did work there and when but they obviously won't know who I was - I do still have the contact number for the former manager but I'm not sure if they'll count that.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I just realized I might run into an issue there...
> 
> SHORT VERSION OF RESUME:
> *2012-now: Australian Contact Centre in Melbourne
> ...


i would still write down the Two employers the one that has changed hands i would write that managment has changed, and the other one i wouldnt worry , you can send a seperate sheet explaining in short. After all they may not even get in touch with your employers, i was just unfortunate that they did contact mine, maybe it was my Co that was being very meticulous in paper work and information. I dont know if other people on the forum had there CO contact there employers but i did lol. 
The other factor is i have being employed with some very special people lets say so this could have something to do with it.
Louise


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

This highlights a common problem - outdated work refs where the company has changed ownership or management, closed, etc. Best way to handle this I've found is to include a note in the extension page or elsewhere with your forms about the current status of any employers where they may not be able to provide a reference - you can explain what's happened, and include the name of your former boss/manager/etc. Then, in case the CO doesn't read what you've just written, make every attempt to contact the employer (if still open for business), let them know that they will likely be receiving a call from DIAC, and let them know you worked there. If they are unable to confirm, won't confirm, or don't have the records to confirm, then ask them if they will please state this to DIAC if/when they call, and will tell DIAC that records aren't available from that period due to mgmt change or whatever. This gets the job done too. The worst thing that can happen in these situations is when DIAC contacts the former employer and gets a response like, "Never heard of that person - as far as I know they've never worked here, maybe they're lying, etc..." - that creates a mess. Far better to get a response, "They may have worked here in the past, but we no longer have records from that period because..." - makes a big difference.

This also happens if/when DIAC shows up to the workplace of a current work visa holder (457, etc) and some uninformed staffer tells the DIAC person that the person doesn't work there and has never heard of them, when in fact the person might just have the day off and the staffer doesn't know they work there. I have seen people have to spend thousands of dollars to defend themselves against cancellation, go to the MRT, etc just because some employee didn't know they worked at a company, and DIAC took the word of the person they spoke to when they showed up to visit and didn't dig any deeper. ALWAYS better to have an employer ready to answer, even if it's "we don't have records from that time", etc.

Re: contacting employers - standard procedure on ALL permanent visas, and very frequently done (depends on the overseas post sometimes) on PMV's. Sometimes they contact all, sometimes only employers over last 5 yrs or so, again it varies depending on the post and whatever other risk factors the assessing case officers sees.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great, I just contacted the Dutch bank I worked for in 2011 (which was a STELLAR reference as they LOVED me and I was trusted with a lot of important tasks) and they are changing management on 1 February 2013... I am applying for my visa about a week before that. 

I have asked my former boss there, who says she is getting transferred, if I could please still have her work email as it would show she is still employed there so she might still be able to provide a reference. 

I guess for me the problem is I'm 25, I was a highschool or uni student for most of my working life, my jobs have not been memorable or long-term so if the same people are no longer in charge nobody will probably remember me... I wasn't a company changing employee I was a casual part-time on most of them. This would be so much easier without the management changes...


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Great, I just contacted the Dutch bank I worked for in 2011 (which was a STELLAR reference as they LOVED me and I was trusted with a lot of important tasks) and they are changing management on 1 February 2013... I am applying for my visa about a week before that.
> 
> I have asked my former boss there, who says she is getting transferred, if I could please still have her work email as it would show she is still employed there so she might still be able to provide a reference.
> 
> I guess for me the problem is I'm 25, I was a highschool or uni student for most of my working life, my jobs have not been memorable or long-term so if the same people are no longer in charge nobody will probably remember me... I wasn't a company changing employee I was a casual part-time on most of them. This would be so much easier without the management changes...


One thing you could do is ask your employers to write a reference for you which will include contact information, you could photo copy these and send them to your CO with the form 80, hope this helps you.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a great idea Louise! I've contacted them to ask them for this, hopefully it will work... argh this darned visa. So much work! Hahaha.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> That is a great idea Louise! I've contacted them to ask them for this, hopefully it will work... argh this darned visa. So much work! Hahaha.


Lol i do feel for you hun this is the easy part lol dont let this stress you out you will get there in the end, and all this panick and stress will be worth it.

There are people who filled out the form 80 and the DIAC CO didnt even co tact there previous employers, i wouldnt worry so much about it hon, Get all the refs, and ask them to show contact information ( they usually do) and just send them off dont worry.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would not bother adding the warehouse shop onto your application as you were still a child (by australian definition) who worked a part time job.
I would add the health shop (with every reference you have) with an explanation note that it changed managemet on whatever date approximately. I am confident that would be a sufficent enough response. Maybe Mark might see this and respond


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent suggestions, Aussieboy07 - I agree completely. Beyond alerting the health shop to possibly expect a call or email from DIAC, writing a letter to DIAC (short, half page, etc) regarding your work at the health shop outlining major duties, start/stop dates as best you can remember, and your supervisor at the time along with any contact info for them plus the health shop now is all you can do - by adding this it can't hurt your application, and could help.


----------



## skipperydoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everybody! I just read here that the CO might call all previous employer, even if it is not a work visa, also for example for a partner visa. Does anybody else know about their CO contacting all previous/current employers for a partner visa? To be honest i did not think that this might happen for a partner visa as well...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I believe this only happens if you have filled out a Form 80, which requires this information. Someone else may be able to confirm/deny.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

skipperydoo said:


> Hello everybody! I just read here that the CO might call all previous employer, even if it is not a work visa, also for example for a partner visa.


 Its recently come to light that filling the form 80 seems to becoming a standard practice now with visa applications.


> Does anybody else know about their CO contacting all previous/current employers for a partner visa? To be honest i did not think that this might happen for a partner visa as well...


I suppose its up to the person handling your application, after all if they ask for information then we have to provide it knowing that there may be a chance that they will check up on information we have provided them, i was the person that said i had to fill out the form 80 when applying for PMV and yes my employment information i gave them was checked upon.

Louise


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

louiseb said:


> Its recently come to light that filling the form 80 seems to becoming a standard practice now with visa applications. I suppose its up to the person handling your application, after all if they ask for information then we have to provide it knowing that there may be a chance that they will check up on information we have provided them, i was the person that said i had to fill out the form 80 when applying for PMV and yes my employment information i gave them was checked upon.
> 
> Louise


Hi, I do not recall seeing a form 80 or seeing it on the checklist for PMV or was this something that was done as part of the police checks?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aussieboy07 -

Form 80 is on the PMV checklist at the very end listed as "if requested" (by case officer during processing). These days, we're seeing that for many if not most PMV applications, it's "requested" in the course of processing so we recommend lodging it with the initial package to try and avoid any delays and speed things up a bit.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Aussieboy07 -
> 
> Form 80 is on the PMV checklist at the very end listed as "if requested" (by case officer during processing). These days, we're seeing that for many if not most PMV applications, it's "requested" in the course of processing so we recommend lodging it with the initial package to try and avoid any delays and speed things up a bit.


Totally agree Mark. We submitted ours without being requested so we could have everything front loaded and decission ready.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Mark & Melandabdul
I was in the middle of searching again to see what i missed. You may have just answered this for a few people. I am guessing we won't be asked for this as we have already had additional information requested or am i just wishful thinking?


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

also noticed that Mark and Louise are now moderators, don't know what that means but enjoy


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks! Happy to be a part of this excellent forum.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Aussieboy -

If you've already been asked for additional evidence, it's unlikely you'll be asked for the Form 80 - not impossible, but very unlikely. Good luck with your case!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> also noticed that Mark and Louise are now moderators, don't know what that means but enjoy


Oh yeah I haven't been online much today but I see you both have the badge of honour proudly displayed. Congrats to you both...what a great thing it is to have you not only as part of this forum but as moderators...ones I respect highly and regard as friends


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Aussieboy07 said:


> Thanks Mark & Melandabdul
> I was in the middle of searching again to see what i missed. You may have just answered this for a few people. I am guessing we won't be asked for this as we have already had additional information requested or am i just wishful thinking?


You know what Aussieboy, I don't think it was on any checklist I saw either BUT I happened across it on the checklist of things that needed to be submitted on the Berlin website for the Australian embassy...until this time I had never heard of a form 80.

So we rushed to get it filled in and submitted with the rest of the documents we had spent months putting together.

So you are most likely right, I dont think it was in the partner book but I heard about it down the track and from a different source.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Totally agree Mark. We submitted ours without being requested so we could have everything front loaded and decission ready.


Makes me laugh the form 80 is there to be filled up and speed things up, how long have we being waiting .....lol


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Aussieboy07 -
> 
> Form 80 is on the PMV checklist at the very end listed as "if requested" (by case officer during processing). These days, we're seeing that for many if not most PMV applications, it's "requested" in the course of processing so we recommend lodging it with the initial package to try and avoid any delays and speed things up a bit.


I am still so torn on this Form 80 thing. I still haven't seen anyone else from the US (or for that matter, I don't think from the UK, either) report being asked for a Form 80 by their case officer.

And I have read elsewhere that, when you send a Form 80 preemptively, it can slow things down by MONTHS because they have to verify everything on it since you submitted it. I've seen others say this absolutely isn't true... you and Ktty among them... but with so much information out there, it can be hard to know what is and isn't the right thing to do. I completely trust you and your knowledge, Mark, but... you know what I mean.

The last thing I want to do is make a wait that is already incredibly long for us even longer, so, since I haven't seen any US folks asked for one yet, I think I'm just not going to submit it with our application and keep my fingers crossed that that turns out to be the right decision.


----------



## irshad2002 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tobias83 said:


> Hi Louise,
> How long did it take until your CO contacted your boss?
> You have applied in Berlin, too?


Nelly i wanna ask something about Australian forum.........will u help me..


----------



## irshad2002 (Dec 3, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I am still so torn on this Form 80 thing. I still haven't seen anyone else from the US (or for that matter, I don't think from the UK, either) report being asked for a Form 80 by their case officer.
> 
> And I have read elsewhere that, when you send a Form 80 preemptively, it can slow things down by MONTHS because they have to verify everything on it since you submitted it. I've seen others say this absolutely isn't true... you and Ktty among them... but with so much information out there, it can be hard to know what is and isn't the right thing to do. I completely trust you and your knowledge, Mark, but... you know what I mean.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is make a wait that is already incredibly long for us even longer, so, since I haven't seen any US folks asked for one yet, I think I'm just not going to submit it with our application and keep my fingers crossed that that turns out to be the right decision.


hi' college girl


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

irshad2002 said:


> hi' college girl


Hi irshad - I've seen you posting just a lot of "Hello" posts. Did you need help with something specific?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> And I have read elsewhere that, when you send a Form 80 preemptively, it can slow things down by MONTHS because they have to verify everything on it since you submitted it. I've seen others say this absolutely isn't true... you and Ktty among them... but with so much information out there, it can be hard to know what is and isn't the right thing to do. I completely trust you and your knowledge, Mark, but... you know what I mean.


I haven't heard of that happening, but I wouldn't rule it out - given the inconsistencies we've all seen in offshore processing from one location to another, and even one application to another, it's hard to make any general statements that applies to all. For higher risk countries, perhaps best just to submit with application. For lower risk countries, may be best to wait if/until asked.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, Mark. It's a load off my mind that you don't think it's an unwise approach to "wait and see" in this case.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I might also just hold on to it - fill out the majority and wait for the request. Since I was a student pretty much up until I came to Australia they might already realize don't have an impressive resume with long term employers. If they do want it, it'll be as good as ready... I'm counting on an painfully long wait anyway


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> I haven't heard of that happening, but I wouldn't rule it out - given the inconsistencies we've all seen in offshore processing from one location to another, and even one application to another, it's hard to make any general statements that applies to all. For higher risk countries, perhaps best just to submit with application. For lower risk countries, may be best to wait if/until asked.


I agree with your remark about high risk countries Mark.

My fiance completed the form 80, based on many people on this forum's experience. She submitted a "decision ready" application. It took us about 4 months to gather all the information, including form 80, medicals, South African security checks for her and her kids, family certificates, my 40SP, etc.

DIAC in Pretoria contacted her after just 4 weeks to indicate that approval was forthcoming if she wanted to include her dependent daughter on the subclass 300 visa application.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent result, Philip! 

And clear evidence that at least in some cases with some posts, front-loading partner and fiance visas by including the optional (Form 80) and expected (medicals) items up front can result in expedited processing.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Thanks, Mark. It's a load off my mind that you don't think it's an unwise approach to "wait and see" in this case.


If i recall CG Mark had said that the form 80 wasn't required for all countries, for example if i recall correctly USA,UK,IRELAND were not requested to fill out this form 80, maybe Mark can confirm this for all our peace of minds lol.

As for other applicants of other countries , i personally would submit it with the application because the chances of being asked for it at a later date is probable. Also i have seen on this forum people saying the form 80 increases the waiting time on the application, due to the fact it could be sent of to be scrutinized and this could take months before its returned back.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi irshad - I've seen you posting just a lot of "Hello" posts. Did you need help with something specific?


did you contact her she seems lost on how to post bles her. She posted a replie that tobias had asked me a question and then asked nelly for help, poor girl seems confused or lost.

I think its time you did a 380 degree spin and helped her lol


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

louiseb said:


> Also i have seen on this forum people saying the form 80 increases the waiting time on the application, due to the fact it could be sent of to be scrutinized and this could take months before its returned back.


I wonder if it's dependent on the applicant's family connections?

My fiance has natural-born siblings from the same parents. Those are pretty straight forward family relationships.

If families are of Arab or Russian descent, or step-siblings and parent, it could possibly take longer, if indicated on the new form 80.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I am still so torn on this Form 80 thing. I still haven't seen anyone else from the US (or for that matter, I don't think from the UK, either) report being asked for a Form 80 by their case officer.
> 
> And I have read elsewhere that, when you send a Form 80 preemptively, it can slow things down by MONTHS because they have to verify everything on it since you submitted it. I've seen others say this absolutely isn't true... you and Ktty among them... but with so much information out there, it can be hard to know what is and isn't the right thing to do. I completely trust you and your knowledge, Mark, but... you know what I mean.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is make a wait that is already incredibly long for us even longer, so, since I haven't seen any US folks asked for one yet, I think I'm just not going to submit it with our application and keep my fingers crossed that that turns out to be the right decision.


i recieved my confirmation email from immigration 2 weeks ago, and the only thing they (washington) requested was FBI and medicals, which i sent the FBI check already and going for my medical today...nowhere on the email did it say form 80 THANK GOD !!!


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

louiseb said:


> I think its time you did a 380 degree spin and helped her lol


380 degrees? That certainly would have me confused and giddy.

Do you mean 360 deg (full circle)?


----------

